# SB Acoustics 6 1/2'' SATORI MW16P-4



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

What do you guys think of these for car use? I was looking to get some Scan Revs, but was considering the Satori's. They look decent and can be had for $176. They would be mated with Scan D3004/6020-00 tweeters.

SB Acoustics :: 6 1/2'' SATORI MW16P-4


----------

